# DELL XPS 1530 @80,000/- :configuration analysis (plz help)



## v_joy (Feb 27, 2008)

hey every1!!
I'm planning to buy a new laptop: DELL XPS 1530 with a budget of around Rs.80,000/-
the configuration I've selected is :

Total Price : Rs 84,611.94
R510205 - Dell XPS M1530 Laptop

Base System 	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor T7500 	 	  	  	
	2.2 GHz, 4MB Cache, 800 MHz FSB 

Operating System 	Genuine Windows Vista(TM) Home Premium  	  	

Dell Services: Installation 	Basic System Installation   	  	

ExpressCard Slot, (DOES NOT SUPPORT PCMCIA CARDS) 	   	  	  	

Dell(TM) Support Center 	  	  	  	
	   	Dell(TM) Keyboard with Touchpad (English)   	  	
	   	Integrated 10/100 Fast Ethernet   	  	
	   	Dell(TM) Travel Remote Control 	   	  	
                Noise Isolation Ear Buds 	  	  	  	
	   	External USB modem (WW) 
	        RJ-11 Modem cable (AP) 	  	  	  	
	   	Dell(TM) Media Direct 
	   	Dell(TM) PC-Restore  	  	


Display 	15.4" UltraSharp(TM) Widescreen WSXGA+ (1680x1050) TFT Display with TrueLife(TM) 

Memory 	4GB ( 2 X 2048MB ) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM   	  	
Audio Solution 	Integrated Sound Blaster Audigy ADVANCED HD Audio Software 

Video Card 	256MB NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) 8600M GT  

Hard Drives 	160GB SATA 7200RPM Performance Hard Drive  	  	
Hard Drive Partition 	Hard Drive Partition, Primary Size 60GB in C Drive, Remainder in D Drive 	   	  	  	

Internal Optical Drive 	Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities   	  	
Roxio Creator 9.0 	

Microsoft(R) Works 8.5 (Does Not Include Microsoft(R) Office 2003/2007 Software) 
McAfee(R) Security Center(TM) – 30 days trial

Bluetooth Module 	Dell(TM) Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module  	  	
Wireless Network Solution 	Intel(R) 4965AGN Wireless-N Mini-Card

Color Kits 	Midnight Blue LCD display with Integrated 2.0 mega pixel web cam  	  	

Palmrest with Fingerprint Reader 	  	
	Finger Print Reader Software 

Adapter 	90W AC Adapter 	  	  	
6-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery  	  	
Carry Case 	Dell(TM) Nylon Backpack  	  	
Shipment Box for Case 	  	

Dell Services: 
Hardware Maintenance 	1-year XPS Premier Service with 1-year complete cover   	  	
1 Year Priority PC User 24x7 Support (Round-The-Clock Technical Assistance) 	24x7 Telephone Technical Support Hotline: 1-800-425-2066 	  	  	  Regional Support Within Asia Pacific Countries For Laptops 	  	  	  	

Total 	  	

Total Amount 	Rs72,408.00
Total Amount Before Tax 	Rs72,408.00
CD/CVD/Excise Duty 	Rs8,949.63
VAT - 4% 	Rs3,254.31
Total Amount Before OCTROI TAX 	Rs84,611.94
OCTROI - 0% 	Rs0.00
Total Tax 	Rs12,203.94
Total Amount After Tax 	Rs84,611.94


is this configuration fine???
is there any way to get more discounts??
what is CVD tax???
what is the difference b/w Basic System Installation and classic system installation???

i've configured this system keeping 'desktop replacement' in mind. so battery life and weight does not matter much for me.

waiting for expert opinions.....


----------



## Pathik (Feb 27, 2008)

Do yourself a favour, wait for Dell to include t8x00 and newer 88xx/9x00 gpus in their customisation options.. The 45nm proccy upgrades should be done soon.


----------



## v_joy (Feb 27, 2008)

thanx for replying...
but how soon do u think this upgrades will be made????
already i've waited for more than a month to happen...
now i really need this laptop....


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 27, 2008)

Max, a month wat with Apple out with Penryn stuff, it would not be long


----------



## v_joy (Feb 27, 2008)

i have to wait for 1 more month!!!!
DAMN!!!
BTW how much performance gain will i get with peryn proccy???
will it cost more???


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 27, 2008)

Also it much better if you can add 2GB RAM on your own rather than taking it from Dell itself.
Check to make sure it does not void warranty.
If you want this laptop to a gaming laptop then wait for better gfx cards to arrive on laptops.


----------



## v_joy (Feb 27, 2008)

i like gaming but i'm not very much into it...
all i want is a high performance desktop replacement which could last around 3 years...

also should i spend more on dell services????
i've kept it at lowest priority... only 1 yr warrenty only...


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2008)

if you are not a hardcore gamer, it makes no sense to buy XPS series. Better go for the Dell 1500 series with the same hardware and you will save more money.

you can also check hp dv series.
And yes, Go for Penryn based laptop. Being 45nm core, it will be more power efficient and powerful with higher performance-per-watt.


----------



## v_joy (Feb 27, 2008)

XPS has better flaunt value & looks out of the crowd...
i really like its design...
actually i have a very old comp cant run any of the new games so i had to give up gamming... & when i'll get this new lappy, crysis will be the first game i'll try on it...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 27, 2008)

80k, why not a MacBook Pro from USA ?? which woulb be 80k for their base model


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2008)

v_joy said:


> XPS has better flaunt value & looks out of the crowd...
> i really like its design...
> actually i have a very old comp cant run any of the new games so i had to give up gamming... & when i'll get this new lappy, crysis will be the first game i'll try on it...


 
crysis on a 8600GT really sucks. Better get 8800GT or 9xxx based laptop and  that laptop would do a 2 yr marathon 

can't say about 3 yrs as the games and apps are getting bigger and bigger every month.


----------



## v_joy (Feb 27, 2008)

i dont have any relatives or friends outside india...
so no luck... 

some1 plz tell me that should i spend more on dell services???????
is it worth spending 8k extra to get 2 yr complete cover warrenty???

there is no option for 8800GT so i'm going with 8600GT...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 27, 2008)

*store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/Web...9784002/wo/Mlb3PqFdvrBB3TOu66u6hG6x134/2.?p=0

add some goodies like a better faster HDD an Apple care plan then buy some RAM from local store to run at full 4 GB if you wish which would made it Rs. 92k all


----------



## v_joy (Feb 27, 2008)

not possible dude...
i really wish i could!!!!!


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2008)

yes. it is worthy to get 2 yr warranty.

I have a thinkpad with 3yr international warranty and after first year, Display, keyboard, motherboard had to be replaced. Better be safe than to be sorry.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 27, 2008)

v_joy said:


> not possible dude...
> i really wish i could!!!!!



Now days you can always have frnds frnd or some one at US  who can arrange that for you  its a lakc of investment you are talking so would be wise to wait for your opurtunity


----------



## v_joy (Feb 27, 2008)

hmmm.....
really!! is it that imp!!!
never heard of getting LCD or keyboard replaced...
damn i'll have to reduce ram to adjust this.......


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2008)

there was a high voltage and donno how, laptop started behaving weirdly, rednes in display, problem with keys etc. Sent it to support and they replaced LCD, motherboard and Monitor as they were effected by the spike.


----------



## v_joy (Feb 27, 2008)

hey choto do u know whats CVD tax????

i thought laptops r not affected by power surges....
is it a rare case?????
has anyone else here has experienced this????


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 27, 2008)

The taxes you need to pay are: excise duty, VAT and octroi taxes. You need to pay CVD as the Dell is being imported (from China). 

I have a Mercury Spike Buster for my MacBook. It's better to be safe than sorry. You're investing Rs 80k+, another 2k on misc stuffs hardly matters. 


By the way, ses if you can get an Apple MacBook Pro from the USA. The base model costs Rs 80,000 and has far better features and better configuration than this Dell. Seriously try to get from USA.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 28, 2008)

^^ macbook pro is officially the fastest Vista laptop 

FYI, Dell snaps Penryn chips into Precision M6300, X9000 included

*www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/precn_m6300?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 28, 2008)

^^^^ Wrong,


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ macbook pro is officially the fastest Vista laptop


make that one fastest *branded *laptop. Nothing beats the Assembled laptops you can build yourself if you are in the US.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 28, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> ^^^^ Wrong,


 
always ready


----------



## v_joy (Feb 28, 2008)

its not that i dont like macbook pro, but i'm not intrested in it mainly becoz its very expensive in india and neither can i get it from abroad, besides (i dont know why) my sister is not comfortable with anything other than windows...  (she'll be using the laptop too...)

BTW what other CDs does dell provide with the laptop besides original windows installation CDs????
does dell have windows recovery feature (which is done by pressing F11 key)???
are there any other hidden costs??? like delivery charges...etc....
how much time do they take for delivering it to home???


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 28, 2008)

^^ Discs are
A second disc which comes with the bloatware they put on PCs. This is prolly the disc with drivers 
Microsoft Works or MS Office depending on what you take,


----------

